# My Ride



## nismoflip6 (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

ya know....there are times I see the new B15 and they look ugly to me with that new front end....but I must admit, your car looks very good in those pictures.


----------



## sleeper_racer (Jul 21, 2005)

how often do you go to the track?? nice car btw!!


----------



## nismoflip6 (Jul 15, 2005)

Ummm...not too often, but I try to with the club whenever some of us are free...I might go to the track a lot more just cuz the track is closing down...idk know we'll see


----------



## CuLTclasSiC (Jul 27, 2005)

Aloha :fluffy:


----------

